
I'll pay you $100 for an Electron PR - bobblywobbles
I didn&#x27;t see anything in the guidelines that prevent me from posting this, so please if it&#x27;s not allowed - I&#x27;ll take this post down.<p>There&#x27;s a bug in Electron that I need fixed in order to implement a template I&#x27;m building. There is an open issue (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;electron&#x2F;electron&#x2F;issues&#x2F;21437) but I do not have the time to solve this problem as the framework is large and I&#x27;m working on many things at once.<p>I&#x27;ll send you $100 to find and create a PR for this fix - whether that&#x27;s a gift card or donation to your Github repo via sponsoring we&#x27;ll figure that out!
======
Fiaxhs
You'd probably want to take a look at [https://gitpay.me/](https://gitpay.me/)
or [https://www.bountysource.com/](https://www.bountysource.com/)

~~~
bobblywobbles
Both of the platforms seem pretty inactive, but I can try - thanks!

------
code-is-code
For 100$ I will boot my computer.

~~~
quickthrower2
Yeah this should be a $1000 job but by the same token why should OP foot the
entire bill. Ah! open source!

~~~
bobblywobbles
That I cannot afford, sadly!

------
kup0
Every time I see stuff like this I'm reminded that I really should find some
way to dive deeper into programming/etc in general.

I would like to be knowledgeable enough to solve something like this but have
no idea how to approach wrapping my mind around it. I can poke at it here or
there (I see there are many places in the framework where ipcrenderer is
referenced..) but I always hit a brick wall.

My knowledge level has always stalled at being able to look at the code and
have a general idea of what is happening but not deep enough to contribute.
Not sure how to make that leap.

~~~
mrits
Spending 15 years writing code for 8 hours a day did the trick for me

~~~
allendoerfer
Can confirm this method also worked for me. Additionally it helps if you spend
the rest of the day reading about it on HN.

~~~
kup0
Hrm. Maybe I should just stick to my day job instead.

------
bobblywobbles
Bumped up the bounty to $230!
[https://www.bountysource.com/issues/85135915-ipcrenderer-
doe...](https://www.bountysource.com/issues/85135915-ipcrenderer-does-not-
execute-normally-in-preload-js)

------
thrwaway69
Try gitcoin, git bounty and other similar places.

